# Share Your Kill Pen Rescue!



## shelbyolson7494 (May 20, 2012)

If you would like your Kill Pen save's picture to be on the new Facebook page "Stop Horse Kill Pens" please share their pictures on this thread. I'll start it off with my kill pen save "Gracie"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So you bought her at the slaughter house? Because that's the only way you'd have gotten her out of the kill pens.

Buying at auction isn't 'rescuing from the kill pens', it's just a horse purchase like any other.

I get tired of people who BUY a horse, then exclaim to everyone and sundry that they rescued it. That word has come to mean absolutely nothing nowadays.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Gracie is very cute and sweet looking.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I get tired of people who BUY a horse, then exclaim to everyone and sundry that they rescued it. That word has come to mean absolutely nothing nowadays.


Agreed :/ There is a huge difference between a rescue and an auction/BLM/whatever-organization.

But on another note, Gracie is beautiful.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I also live in Washington, Shelby! Gracie is such a cutie, I'm really glad you got her out of the kill pen. She is going to make one nice little mare once she is all cleaned up.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> So you bought her at the slaughter house? Because that's the only way you'd have gotten her out of the kill pens.
> 
> Buying at auction isn't 'rescuing from the kill pens', it's just a horse purchase like any other.
> 
> I get tired of people who BUY a horse, then exclaim to everyone and sundry that they rescued it. That word has come to mean absolutely nothing nowadays.


While I do agree with the over-use of the whole "rescue" term (not just in horses, either - it's so overused in the dog circle too) - I don't agree that one can ONLY claim "kill pen" if the horse is brought straight from the slaughterhouse. If a horse is purchased from a known meat-buyer (ie the horsey concentration camp not far from here :-( - horses build up in his nasty "pasture" - most still with hip tags on - until he gets enough accumulated over a couple of weeks and then they all just disappear overnight), that is -imo- taking them out of the kill pen. Yes, plenty of that type of buyer has learned to use the ol' "Give me twice what I paid at auction or the horse gets it" line to appeal to people to purchase the horses - but it doesn't change the fact that those buyers DO purchase the horse at auction with the intent of sending them to the packing plant. To me, a "kill pen" can easily be used to refer to the pens where these buyers accumulate their horses during the auction, the pens on their property where they keep the horses to build their load and even the pens at the auction where the undesirable horses that won't be run through as mounts during the main auction are kept waiting to be sold off.


----------



## shelbyolson7494 (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone here even know what a kill pen looks like? And that kill pen horses WILL BE SHIPPED TO A SLAUGHTER HOUSE if not taken out of the kill pen? Once they are on that slaughter truck there is no saving them. Learn things before you speak.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

easy there y'all. Shelby why dont you kind of elaborate on what kinda pics you want? say like any rescue on the verge of being euthanized or rescued from an uninhabitable place? any neglegted horse or just those rescued from going to meat factories?

*perseption is reality*. people form opinions and ideas based on what the ysee and hear. so sometime a subject such as this, which has huge outcomes/factors/etc. can get touchy based on a difference of said opinion.

So maybe just ask for any rescues pictures would be better? pics of any of ur lovable hooved friends taken from a bad place into a more loving situation?


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

shelbyolson7494 said:


> Does anyone here even know...that kill pen horses WILL BE SHIPPED TO A SLAUGHTER HOUSE if not taken out of the kill pen?...Learn things before you speak.


The title kill pen is pretty self explanatory. So yes, everyone here knows that horses bought buy meat buyers are sent to slaughter houses.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

shelbyolson7494 said:


> Does anyone here even know what a kill pen looks like? And that kill pen horses WILL BE SHIPPED TO A SLAUGHTER HOUSE if not taken out of the kill pen? Once they are on that slaughter truck there is no saving them. Learn things before you speak.


Perhaps thinking before speaking would also do you well. It is obvious you are passionate about the subject, but your message will go farther with a more thought out delivery - yelling at people makes you much less likely to be heard.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I ddin't exactly save her from the kill pen but she was really rescued form a bad ownership. No money interaction. She was taken by us the moment she was seen by us.
She was beaten and still has trust issues today.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hooah Palis! gotta love em..in that case my boy could sorta kinda be a rescue....but technically he was in his mammas belly when she was rescued from the slaughter house




.









Charlie at 2 months










AAAAND Charlie at christmas 2012....jeez hes huge.....


----------



## shelbyolson7494 (May 20, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Around here, if you put a horse in at certain auctions, 90% of the time, it the slaughter house shippers that buy them, there is about 4 or 5. They are at every low end auction and another lady that buys what she can before they can buy them. She rescues them, she is doing a good thing, but I have to say, she's a bit of a nut. She doesn't think horses should be ridden, "it's not natural". Some lazy horses must've put a bug in her ear!


----------



## shelbyolson7494 (May 20, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> easy there y'all. Shelby why dont you kind of elaborate on what kinda pics you want? say like any rescue on the verge of being euthanized or rescued from an uninhabitable place? any neglegted horse or just those rescued from going to meat factories?
> 
> *perseption is reality*. people form opinions and ideas based on what the ysee and hear. so sometime a subject such as this, which has huge outcomes/factors/etc. can get touchy based on a difference of said opinion.
> 
> So maybe just ask for any rescues pictures would be better? pics of any of ur lovable hooved friends taken from a bad place into a more loving situation?


I was looking for pictures of horses saved from the kill pen. But clearly I have come to the wrong forum for this. I don't have time for people who cannot act like grown ups....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha waresbear thats almost what happened with my colt and his dam. The guy i got his dam from was an older guy....more money than he knew what to do with so he made a habit of going to the slaughter house and buying as many as he could....
he ended up cith Candy- Charlies dam--7 yr old mare about 9 months preggo...never been handlesd, never had her feet trimmed...pretty wild...and when my mares foal was still born the guy (whose a friend of my moms father) offered to let me have her and the baby


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

shelbyolson7494 said:


> If you would like your Kill Pen save's picture to be on the new Facebook page "Stop Horse Kill Pens" please share their pictures on this thread. I'll start it off with my kill pen save "Gracie"


First off, I'd like to say welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I don't have pictures for you because my mare wasn't a rescue, but I'm glad you gave her a good home. It's sad that some people can't be more respectful when replying. I don't go on here very much anymore because of it. Whether you said it right or not doesn't matter, the fact is that you gave her a good home. I applaud you for that.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

shelbyolson7494 said:


> I was looking for pictures of horses saved from the kill pen. But clearly I have come to the wrong forum for this. I don't have time for people who cannot act like grown ups....


 
Ahh...don't take it personal. There's just some people on this forum that obviously don't have anything else to do with their lives than gripe and complain at others through a computer. 

There are also MANY wonderful people on here that are always willing to help and are very kind in their approach! Bless you for taking in Gracie. She's a beauty!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> I was looking for pictures of horses saved from the kill pen. But clearly I have come to the wrong forum for this. I don't have time for people who cannot act like grown ups....


I understand but thats not always a cut and dry thing. i was merely asking if maybe u could broaden what you want...instead of just horses saved from the kill pen, have horses saved from extreme abuse/neglect/etc. so as to smooth things out. i dont think jumping down peoples throat who are trying to gauge what you meant and insulting them would really help to calm everybody down.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Chances are if you bought a horse from a low end auction, you saved that horse from the slaughterhouse therefore you rescued it. Gracie is a lucky horse to have you!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Technically, but some definitions, our girl doesn't count - but, in the round-a-bout way she does, lol. She was in a group of four TBs bought by a known meat buyer at auction (the one I mentioned in my post above who accumulates/ships at least once a month), they were purchased from him by a third party -and we happened to be at the third party's property the next morning where DD fell in love with this girl on sight. So, minus 24 hours and two sets of "hands" that she passed through, she is technically from the kill pen....clear as mud, right?
Anyway - here is our girl:
Our first look - they had come off the trailer a few hours before we got there and were still rather out of sorts:









Looking all sleek and shiny(taken last summer, about three years after we got her) :


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^beauty!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing! This will be a close fave thread :wink:


----------

